
$2.34B fundraise gives Tesla much-needed breathing room - Elof
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2019/05/2-34-billion-fundraise-gives-tesla-much-needed-breathing-room/
======
Elof
Filing - [https://ir.tesla.com/static-
files/f4c7fb2e-7dd3-4f53-bec2-2e...](https://ir.tesla.com/static-
files/f4c7fb2e-7dd3-4f53-bec2-2eb625ad9670)

